# 5 axis personal CNC



## nobog (Oct 11, 2013)

For your enjoyment:

https://sites.google.com/a/pocketnc.com/pocketnc/products

I am not associated in any way with this product or site - just passing along the link.

Jim


----------



## DMS (Oct 11, 2013)

Neat little machine; wonder if they are setting up for a Kickstarter project. Seems like the work envelope would be pretty small, so I'm guessing they are figuring on competing with 3d printers as far as markets go.


----------



## fitznoodle (Dec 7, 2013)

The problem with this is creating 5 axis gcode.  This is beyond the scope of any economical software currently available. Software that can write 5 axis code costs more than this machine will.


----------



## CNC Dude (Dec 7, 2013)

I would truly love to see this working! Will stay tuned to their kickstarter effort. I am not looking for a 5 axis CNC machine, but I am actually quite curious on how they are going to pull this one out.


----------

